# Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

Es gibt da ein paar Vokabeln beim Angeln, da geht mir regelmäßig der Knopf auf, die kann ich ja gleich gar nicht ab.

1. Ausschlitzen. Egal warum ein Fisch nicht am Haken hängen blieb, er schlitzte aus. Schlitzen. Das hat für mich was mit Messer und Heimtücke zu tun und das geht mir mit Angeln überhaupt nicht zusammen.

2. Lockfutter, Lockstoff. Grausig! Wie wenn alle Fische herbeigeeilt kämen, nur weil die Substanz XY ins Spiel kommt. Einfach lachhaft!

3. Stachelritter. Gut, der Zander hat eine stachelige Rückenflosse. Aber wo bitte ist ein Fisch ritterlich?

4. Kochtopfangler. Wie soll das bitte gehen? Schwere Pilkausrüstung, Magneten an die Schnur und dann ab ins Haushaltswarenfachgeschäft!?

Aber es gibt auch ein paar Bezeichnungen, die finde ich wieder richtig bildhaft-bezeichnend und charmant.

Wurmbader. Da hat man sofort den gemütlichen älteren Herrn vor dem geistigen Auge, der da sitzt und eigentlich nur seine Ruhe genießt. Um jetzt nur mal einen zu nennen.


----------



## Algon (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt da ein paar Vokabeln beim Angeln, da geht mir regelmäßig der Knopf auf, die kann ich ja gleich gar nicht ab.


 
-barscheln, hechteln......... ist das sowas wie vögeln?
-zandern......

MfG Algon


----------



## TRANSformator (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Andal schrieb:


> 3. Stachelritter. Gut, der Zander hat eine stachelige Rückenflosse. Aber wo bitte ist ein Fisch ritterlich?



Zumindest da hab ich eine Vermutung. Die stachelige Rückenflosse hast du schon gebracht, die Bedeutung des Ritters würde ich persönlich nun den Kammschuppen dieser Fische zuweisen. Diese fühlen sich sehr hart und rauh an und sind vergleichsweise schwierig zu entfernen, deswegen wohl die Verknüpfung zu einer schützenden Ritterrüstung und somit zum Ritter.

Zu dem Rest m öcht ich nicht viel sagen. In jedem Kompetenzgebiet werden symbolisch abgeleitete Eigenbegriffe erschaffen, die ein bestimmtes Ereignis, einen Sinnzusammenhang oder eine Bedeutung kurz in einem Wort beschreiben. Ob diese Symbolik nun unbedingt nötig ist, sei dahin gestellt, aber solange diese Begriffe untereinander verstanden werden, ist es mir recht. Wenn man dann dafür auch noch "deutsche" Wörter nutzt ok, ich bekomme da eher Probleme bei diesen Möchtegern-Englsich-Wortschaffungen, neudeutsch Denglisch.

Gruß Daniel

PS: Habe gerade gesehen, dass die Boardsoftware sogar die Erklärung zu den Kammschuppen mitliefert, das passt ja.


----------



## paul hucho (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mir gehen mehr die Englischen begriffe auf den Sack.Zumal sie oft falsch übersetzt werden, oder niemand kennt ihre Bedeutung.
Crankbaits sind bei uns z.B. laute Rasselwobbler.In wirklichkeit sind es aber alle Wobbler die man gleichmäßig einholt, also auch ein Salmo Hornet oder Rapala Jointed.
(to) crank = drehen; kurbeln


----------



## wacko (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Andal schrieb:


> 3. Stachelritter. Gut, der Zander hat eine stachelige Rückenflosse. Aber wo bitte ist ein Fisch ritterlich?


Ich bin froh dass es noch ein paar andere Namen für die Fische gibt. Wäre doch arg langweilig wenn man in nem Bericht 3x "Zander" in einem Satz hört (mich stört das in meinen Berichten z.B. sehr wenn 3x hintereinander das gleiche Wort vorkommt).



paul hucho schrieb:


> Crankbaits sind bei uns z.B. laute Rasselwobbler


nö


----------



## paul hucho (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Da sieht man es schonwider ich hab grad nochmal nachgekuckt und ich lang falsch mit der zietirten Aussage obwohl ich mir 100%ig sicher war.
Trozdem eine häufige verwechslung.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Was mir auch recht gut gefällt ist der Ausdruck, den österreichische Karpfenangler benutzen, wenn sie das Objekt ihrer Begierden meinen. "De Göb'n", die Gelben. Die Karpfen haben aber auch eine so wunderschön goldgelbe Wampe!:m

Oder...

"Goaslschnoiza" (dt. Peitschenschwinger) für die Fliegenfischer. Bei manchen Herren der Zunft mein man wirklich, sie geißeln den Fluss, damit er Fische herausrückt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Rüssler - da denk ich eher an Schweine oder Elefanten, aber nicht an Fische!


----------



## Ben-CHI (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Meine absolutes Angel-Unwort ist "Fangmaschine".
Könnt mich jedesmal aufregen wenn in irgendeiner Werbeanzeige für den neusten Köder das Wort verwendet wird.

Bah... Wenn ichs wieder lese muss ich mich gleich wieder aufregen ^^

Grüße Benny


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Wobei die 'Fangmaschine' ja ursprünglich eine Kapselrolle der D.A.M. ist. Und eine ausgezeichnete obendrein!


----------



## matchbox (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mir klappen sich immer die Fussnägel hoch, wenn ich jemanden mit dem Wort "Petri" beglückwünschen höre. "Petri Heil" ist ja okay, aber ich nenne meine Tochter ja auch nicht "Susanne" und rede sie fortan nur mit "Sanne" an. Gruß an dieser Stelle an meine Cousine und ihre Eltern *hust*


----------



## Ben-CHI (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Das wusste ich wiederum nicht, Andal.

Dann sollte D.A.M. mal nen Anwalt einschaltet wegen Missbrauchs von ehemals guten Dingen |kopfkrat (jaja ich weiss, juristische eventuell etwas schwammig ausgedrückt ^^)


Grüße Benny


----------



## paul hucho (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Wenn bei Rutn in der beschleibung unzerbrechlich steht ......|gr:|gr: was soll das, bezieht sich zwar meisst auf normale Angelbedingungen aber..... nix ist unzerbrechlich.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

mein Unwort Nr.1:  Edelfisch


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Moin Moin ,
mein Unwort ist *A**ngelsport* in Verbindung mit dem was wir hier machen . Ich gehe ans Wasser um Fische zu fangen , die ich essen möchte und nicht um einen Sport zu betreiben . Das mache ich auf einer freien Fläche und nennt sich Casting


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## xAlex (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mir geht der Produktname, Berkley "Skeletor" aufn Sack. Wobei mir geht Berkley generell auf die Nerven.

Ich muss da sofort immer an den hier denken:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skeletor


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mein "Lieblingsunwort" ist ganz eindeutig: Streetfishing. 




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Wenn ich "Tackle" höre/lese geht mir die Galle hoch, es heisst doch "Gerät" oder "Zeugs".


----------



## Algon (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

evtl. kann ja Einer alle Unwörter, die hier genannt werden, in eine Geschte einbauen.........#6.

:q
MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Der heutzutage meist sehr negativ belegte Begriff des "Kochtopfanglers", der oft schon fast wie ein Schimpfwort benutzt wird (zumindest von einer bestimmten Fraktion von Anglern) nervt mich immer wieder gewaltig!

Sicherlich gehe ich nicht hauptsächlich angeln, um was zu Essen zu organsieren, ABER ich esse oft und gerne Fisch, vor allem, wenn ich ihn selbst gefangen, ausgenommen und zubereitet habe, weil ich gerade dann über seinen Gesundheitszustand und seine Herkunft bescheid weiß.

Ich knüppel weiß Gott nicht alles ab und werfe es dann in meinen "Kochtopf", aber man überlegt mittlerweile schon, ob man überhaupt noch einen entnommenen Fang hier postet, weil sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sofort einige Kollegen vorwurfsvoll darüber auslassen, dass man doch heutzutage keinen ordentlichen Zander, Aal oder gar einen Karpfen mehr entnehmen & essen kann.

Dazu sage ich nur:

Yes, i can!....and i do!(...noch mehr Anglizismen)

;O)

Ansonsten sind mir diese Pseudo-intellektuellen & halbwissenschaftlichen Anglizismen oft auch ein Greuel, obwohl ich Englisch gerne & oft & auch ganz gut spreche, da die Hälfte meiner Familie in den USA wohnt und ich oft dort war & bin! 

Ernie


----------



## Klaus S. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Unwort: Laichdorschangelei :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

"Anfasser"

...nicht mal 'nen "Anfasser" gehabt usw.

klingt nach irgendwelchen Gestalten die nachts im Park unterwegs sind


----------



## weserwaller (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Bei den Wat-, und Spinnanglern sehr beliebt der "*Backpacker*" 

Umgangssprachlich auch die Bezeichnung für einen Homosexuellen.


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

mein Unwort an sich ist "Sportfischer", vor allem die, die mit "Hacken" angeln.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Nabend,

"Sportfischer" , interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Ich bin Angler , mir doch Latte was die Fischer fürn Sport betreiben.

Allerdings stellt im Gegenzug " Angelsport" für mich eine Beleidigung dar. Ich laß mir nicht unterstellen das ich auf Kosten der fische einen Sport betreibe.

Unwörter sind für mich sämtliche Anglizismen für  es die altbekannte deutsche Begriffe bzw. Namen gibt. Dumme Sprachpanscherei...

Genauso affig für mich sind gewisse Kunstnamen für Fische. Seeleoparden , Silberbarren , Scheiben , Schleicher , Rüssler , Wasserschweine , Stacheritter usw.

Letztendlich hab ich aber auch ein Begriff der mir gefällt : "Schleimiger Flachman" Mit einem Grinsen weiß jeder wer da gemeint ist....


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich kann nicht mehr hören wenn die Experten, speziell beim Zanderangeln, davon reden, dass der Fisch den Köder inhaliert.

Inhalieren:Als *Inhalation* oder *Inhalieren* (von lateinisch _inhalare_ = anhauchen) wird das Einatmen gasförmiger Wirkstoffe oder Aerosole (als dem Gemisch von festen und/oder flüssigen Schwebeteilchen und Luft) bezeichnet.

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inhalation

Da unten sind ganz bestimmt keine gasförmige Stoffe.


----------



## Bellyboater (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mein absolutes Unwort ist "Carphunter". Das heißt Karpfenangler verdammt!


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Sagt der , der sich Bellyboater nennt . LooooooooooL


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Unwörter sind für mich sämtliche Anglizismen für  es die altbekannte deutsche Begriffe bzw. Namen gibt. Dumme Sprachpanscherei...



|good:Boaarrrr die kann ich auch leiden, die Anglizismen und noch mehr die Pseudoanglizismen. :v


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Unwort: Totschläger|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mit Anglizismen ist das so eine Sache. Sind aus dem Urpsrungsland England stammende Begriffe richtig geschrieben und benutzt, dann stören sie mich kaum bis gar nicht. Nur bei Denglish kriege ich das große Erbrechen. Manchmal geht es aber auch nicht ohne Ausdrücke aus fremden Sprachen, oder nur unzulänglich, oder sehr umständlich.

Bestes Beispiel der Nubrolly, oder kurz Brolly. Sicher ist das auch nur ein Angelschirm, aber eben ein spezieller. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es nur sehr, sehr wenige Angler gibt, die den Angelschirm jedes mal mit dem Zusatz der mittig abschraubbaren und seitlich wieder anschraubbaren Stange versehen wollen. Dieses kleine Detail unterscheidet ihn eben vom konventionellen Angelschirm.

Oder der Rod Pod. Sechs Buchstaben und jeder weiß exakt, was gemeint ist. Multifunktionales Rutenablagegestell klingt irgendwie zu künstlich. Zum DJ in der Zappelbude wird auch keiner Tonträgeralleinunterhalter sagen. Oder doch!?


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Servus. Wenn ich jetzt aufzähle werd ich sicher nicht bis mitternacht fertig. Carphunter, Spezimenhunter , Baitrunner, Tackle, I hör auch sonst wirds zu spät.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## LeineAngler93 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ganz klar *FANGGARANTIE

*Wenn ich das irgendwo lese, könnte ich mich sofort erbrechen:v:v


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mühlkoppen-Hasser hat aber auch gute Chancen auf das Unwort!

Gerade dieser unscheinbare Kleinfisch hat in der Forellen- und Äschenregion einen herausragenden und ökologisch wichtigen Platz inne. Man sollte eben die Fische nicht immer nur nach ihrem Wert in der eigenen Fangstatistik einorden!


----------



## goeddoek (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

"Tonträgeralleinunterhalter" ist grandios#6 Das wird sofort in meinen Wortschatz aufgenommen.

"Angelsport" finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Damit haben anscheinend nur Deutschsprachige ein Problem. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon einmal  

Wenn es im Deutschen kein passendes Wort gibt, hab ich mit 'nem englischen auch keine Probleme.

Wenn aus englischen Pfund plötzlich "Lipps" werden oder die Rute neun "Füße" hat, kann ich allerdings nicht ernst bleiben.

Gruselig finde ich auch "Basecap". Was soll das sein ? 'ne Fundamentmütze ?

"Edelfische" sind ganz fürchterlich.


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich kann das Wort "released" langsam nicht mehr hören!!!
Nicht weil jemand ´nen Fisch wieder schwimmen lässt, sondern weil er ihn im selben Satz ja auch "gefangen" - und nicht "gecatched" hatte!!!:m

Aber das ja auch eher was mit dem Fachenglisch zu tun....

"Flossenträger" find´ich übrigens auch ziemlich abgegriffen!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ein OT-Tip am Rande:

Macht euch mal den Spass und geht in einen x-beliebigen Telefonladen und verlangt nach einer Beratung über Funktelefone, im Volksmund auch Handy genannt. Aber fordert, dass dieses Gespräch entweder in reinem Deutsch, oder komplett auf Englisch geführt wird. Ein Heidenspaß und Schweißausbrüche auf der Gegenseite werden euch gewiß sein!


----------



## angelsüchto (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Tackle-dealer ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Für die Freunde fremder Zungen im Angelbereich hätte ich da noch einen sechs Jahre alten Text von mir gefunden. Lieber Lenzi hier mit einer Widmung ganz besonders für dich:



> Ist doch gut, wenn man gelegentliche geistige Ergüsse in Worte fasst und niederschreibt. Bitte nicht sooo ganz ernst nehmen. Wink
> 
> Ein moderner Karpfenangler nennt sich nicht so. Er ist ein Carper, oder noch besser, ein Carp Hunter. Er geht auch nicht nur ganz banal zum Fischen. Er veranstaltet Sessions.
> Überhaupt verbrämt er sein Tun mit allerlei Anglizismen, hauptsächlich um sich vom gemeinen Volk der Posenkieker und Wurmbader zu unterscheiden.
> ...


----------



## Janbr (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@ goeddoek



> Wenn aus englischen Pfund plötzlich "Lipps" werden oder die Rute neun "Füße" hat, kann ich allerdings nicht ernst bleiben.


 
Du wirst lachen, ich hab frueher auch gedacht Lipps ist Denglisch, bis ich in den USA gelandet bin. In meinem Job kommt haeufig In/lbs (Inch/ lbs) vor, womit (in meinem Fall) das Drehmoment gemeint ist und dazu sagt der Ami: Inch/ Lipps.... warum auch immer.

Bei was ich alledings den absoluten Foehn bekomme ist die abartige und Grund falsche Benutzung von Apostrophen (')

Sehr gerne fuer die Mehrzahl erendet: z.B. LP's. Das wuerde aber heissen ... der Langspielplatze, ware also "besitzanzeigend".

Im Englischen signalisiert der Apostroph entweder eine Auslassung (wie im Deutschen auch, z.B. wenn's an Stelle von wenn es) oder er wird eben "besitzanzeigend" (possesiv) verwendet, z.B. The angler's shoe (des Anglers Schuh)

Guss

Jan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich mag es nicht, wenn mich jemand als Fischer bezeichnet. Oder fragt ob ich fischen gehe. Für mich sind Fischer die Jungs mit den Netzen. Ich bin Angler und gehe Angeln.


----------



## angelsüchto (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@tommi,
genau so sehe ich das auch!
Fahre mit der Spinnrute und Tasche durch den Park um zum Forellenbach zu kommen,sprechen mich alle 10 Meter  irgendwelche Leute an und fragen ob ich fischen gehen würde,das es hier garkeine Fische gibt,und das es verboten sei hier zu fischen!


----------



## silvio323 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



goeddoek schrieb:


> "Angelsport" finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung.



Ich übrigens auch. Aber diesbezüglich mal eine Frage an die belesene Fraktion.

Wann hat das Wort "Angelsport" denn in etwa Einzug in unser Hobby genommen? Kann dazu jemand eine genaue Auskunft erteilen? Denn wenn man die ältere Angellektüre  in Betracht zieht: Über Ehrenkreutz bis Bischoff usw. wird ja noch "Angelfischerei" verwendet. Wurde das dann zu Zeiten von Heintz durch "Angelsport" ersetzt??? Vielleicht liege ich da auch komplett falsch, aber würde mich freuen, wenn sich dazu mal jemand äußern könnte.
Vielen Dank

Mfg


----------



## Janbr (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@ Tommi

Ich bin in Bayern aufgewachsen und schon immer Fischer und gehe auch zum Fischen.

Soll jetzt nicht komisch klingen, sondern ist ernst gemeint, heisst das bei euch dann Fliegenangler oder Fliegenfischer?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Servus.
@Andal
I bin hoit amoi a Gscheada Linza. Mi vastengan a de maistn deitschn net woun i so gschead daherred. I hob a freilaufroin und a stoppestaung od a grundstoung. I geh anet Spinnfischn sondan blinkan. So schauts aus. woun i doun a masn hob dawisch i an kapfn oda an hecht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



silvio323 schrieb:


> Ich übrigens auch. Aber diesbezüglich mal eine Frage an die belesene Fraktion.
> 
> Wann hat das Wort "Angelsport" denn in etwa Einzug in unser Hobby genommen? Kann dazu jemand eine genaue Auskunft erteilen? Denn wenn man die ältere Angellektüre  in Betracht zieht: Über Ehrenkreutz bis Bischoff usw. wird ja noch "Angelfischerei" verwendet. Wurde das dann zu Zeiten von Heintz durch "Angelsport" ersetzt??? Vielleicht liege ich da auch komplett falsch, aber würde mich freuen, wenn sich dazu mal jemand äußern könnte.
> Vielen Dank
> ...



Ich denke der Begriff Angelsport rührt daher, dass die Angelei, die wir betreiben, keine existenssichernde Rolle spielt, will heißen, dass wir sie nicht zu unserem Überleben brauchen, sondern als reine Freizeitaktivität betreiben, statt zum "Broterwerb".
Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es in so manchem Zweite- und Dritte- Welt- Land, durchaus heute noch Menschen, die alleine von der Angelei, respektive vom Verkauf geangelter Fische sich und ihre Familie ernähren müssen!


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



> I geh anet Spinnfischn sondan blinkan


Das hab ich als einziges verstanden. LooL

@Jan,
- der Fischer fischt - der Angler angelt. Also heißt der Knabe hier bei mir Fliegenangler.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Nach meinem Wissen wurde Angeln zum Sport, als die große Gründungswelle der Turn- und Leibesübungsvereine durchs Land, viel mehr durchs Kaiserreich rollte. Und weil eben alles in Verbänden organisiert sein sollte, die edlen Waidmänner aber mit der eher weniger noblen Anglerei nichts zu schaffen haben wollten, gliederte man die Petrijünger den Sportlern an.

Ursprünglich kommt "Sport" ja von lateinisch "disportari" - "sich zerstreuen". Also ist demnach auch "Sportler", wer nur zuschaut und Angeln wiederum doch ein Sport, da man sich ja trefflich dabei zerstreuen kann.


----------



## Janbr (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@ Gunnar

Hab ich so wirklich noch nie gehoert. Interessant.

Allerdings angelt doch ein Fischer auch oder andersrum faengt doch ein Angler auch (manchmal) Fische, also fischt er. 

Ich glaub das ist wirklich eher lokal unterschiedlich. Im sueddeutschen Raum heisst es Fischer.

Andal & Lenzi wie schaut's (hier ist er richtig) in Oestereich aus? Angler oder Fischer?



> Unwort: Totschläger|uhoh:


 
Hier finde ich den Englischen Begriff "Priest" dann doch auch irgendwie "schoener" ;-)

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gemini (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

das mit den Anglizismen ist schon ok wenn die einzige Alternative österreichisch wäre...


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Also ich bin gebürtiger Oberbayer, genau genommen ein Münchner. Südlich des weißwurschtäquators heißt es tatsächlich "fischen gehen". Angeln wird sehr selten gebraucht, hat aber auch keine andere Bedeutung.


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Servus.
@Gunnar
I bin hoit amoi a Gscheada Linza. Mi vastengan a de maistn deitschn net woun i so gschead daherred. I hob a freilaufroin und a stoppestaung od a grundstoung. I geh anet Spinnfischn sondan blinkan. So schauts aus. woun i doun a masn hob dawisch i an kapfn oda an hecht
Übersetzt heist das.
Ich bin ein echter Linzer. Mich verstehen viele Deutsche nicht wenn ich Dialekt spreche. Ich habe eine Freilaufrolle eine Posenrute und eine Grundrute. Ich gehe nich Spinnfischen sondern fische mit dem Blinker. So sieht es aus. Wenn ich dann glück habe fange ich einen Karpfen oder einen Hecht.
Ist gar nicht so einfach der Mühlviertler Dialekt. 
Wenn du wissen wills was ein Bävogi ist das heist Bienenvogel oder Biene.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Janbr (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Was ich ziemlich seltsam finde, ist das heute keiner mehr mit seinem Angelschirm und einem Klappstuhl los geht um Ansitzzuangeln. 

Heute zieht man mit seinem Carpshelter und dem Carpseat los....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@ Andal

Da schau her, ein Muenchner. Kein wunder das Muenchner eine austerbende Rasse sind, wenn keiner da bleibt.

Ich bin vor 36 Jahren im Rechts der Isar geboren worden und hab dann 24 Jahre in Muenchen gelebt. Aufgewachsen bin ich auf der Schwanthalerhoeh, genauer im Westend und hab mich dann ueber Neuhausen bis nach Schwabing "hochgearbeitet"

Gruss

Jan


----------



## davidhecht (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Also schlimm finde ich das Wort gufieren!
Es erinnert mich immer an Goofy also der Typ von Donald Duck und Co.

Gruß David


----------



## dukewolf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Einige engl. Bezeichnungen / Beschreibungen find ich schon verwirrend, daß man sie nicht auch verständlich rüber bringen kann.
Anscheinend muß man für Boilies Physik
oder Chemie studiert haben.
Zutaten wie Cinnamon , Betain, Casein, Zammantaro, Lactalbumin.

Um das engl noch auf die Spitze zu treiben.   Man ist Carphunter, stellt ein Bivi oder ein Shelter auf, und rammt Heringe in den Boden :vik:
*
*


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Hi Lenzi,

muß mal kurz OT werden,
Wenn ich bei dir den Unterschied sehe - höre , zwischen Sprache und Schrift .........dann frag ich mich echt wie ihr das auf die Reihe bekommt.
Wir hier oben haben ja noch das Niederdeutsch oder Plattdütsch. Zu dieser Sprache gibts auch eine offizielle Schrift. Gibts bei euch auch so was in der Art? Ich mein , eine richtig anerkannte Schreibweise?


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@Wolf ,
-mal kurz kluggeschi.ssen..
Die Heringe heißen aber richtigerweise Häringe.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@ Janbr



Janbr schrieb:


> Da schau her, ein Muenchner. Kein wunder das Muenchner eine austerbende Rasse sind, wenn keiner da bleibt.



Geboren im K III O in Obermenzing, genauer gesagt an der Amalienburg und aufgewachsen im Südosten... dann an den Ostbahnhof und über Ruhpolding ins sehr angenehme rheinische Exil.

In München lebts sich nicht mehr so wie früher. Der "Stolz vo da Au" ist heute ein cooler Macker aus Anatolien und die meisten Trachtenanzugträger sind irgendwo zwischen Rhein und Pott aufgewachsen. Ist halt so und das ist auch nicht schlimm. Mir taugts im Rheinland. Hier gibts keinen Fön, keine CSU, aber leider auch kein anständiges Brot und die Wurscht... immerhin der Hund mag sie.


----------



## Janbr (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@ Wolf



> Betain, Casein, Lactalbumin


 
Ich geb dir zwar recht, aber die Woerter sind nicht Englisch sondern Lateinische Lehenswoerter sowohl im Deutschen (gut da heisst es Kasein) als auch im Englsichen.

Und einige Woerter sind tatsaechlich im Englischen einfacher und ein Wort beschreibt ganz genau etwas fuer das man im Deutschen oft mehrere Woerter braucht. Allerdings gibt es Beispiele genau anders rum.

gruss

Jan


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ach ja, mit Anglizismen kann ich gut leben und Denglisch erheitert mich immer wieder, zumal die Leute of nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben, worüber oder besser, was sie reden.

Auch der Tackle Dealer, merke, im Englischen verzichtet man gerne auf den Bindestrich, kommt mir sehr oft über die Lippen. Liegt vielleicht ja auch daran, dass der Begriff Dealer etwas verrucht klingt und im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch etwas mit Sucht zu tun hat und, was ist wohl angeln?

Was mir immer wieder auf den Senkel geht, das sind die martialischen Namen, die sich User im Forum, bevorzugt im Alter von 12 bis 22, geben. Das geht von Goldfischkiller über Moderlieschenwürger bis hin zu Stichlinghasser, ich hab da einige Fischnamen verwendet, von denen ich hoffe, dass es sie nicht gibt, zumindest im Moment sagt die Boardsuche, dass das ungültige Benutzernamen sind.   Aber mal die Boardsuche mit veränderten Fischnamen bemühen, es gibt sie fast alle.

Oder da taucht ein Brassengott auf und fragt nach der besten Montage für die Schleimer. 

Was müssen die alle Ihre Eltern hassen, dass die ihnen soooo scheixxe Vornamen gegeben haben, dass man die noch nicht einmal in abgewandelter Form als Nick nehmen kann


----------



## goeddoek (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ goeddoek
> 
> 
> Du wirst lachen, ich hab frueher auch gedacht Lipps ist Denglisch, bis ich in den USA gelandet bin.



Moin Jan |wavey:

Na, ja - wir wollen die Jungs aus den Kolonien nun nicht gerade als Experten für Englisch bezeichnen  :q :q

Nein, war ein Scherz :m Freu mich, dass ich wieder was gelernt habe :m

Von Briten und Australiern kenn ich einfach die Bezeichnung pound.



Zum Angelsport:

Der Jahn gilt doch als Turnvater. Soweit ich weiß, benutzte man damals "Turnen" und "Körperertüchtigung" als Bezeichnungen für das was wir heute landläufig Sport nennen.

Dr. Karl Heintz "Angelsport im Süsswasser" ist von 1922. Also spätestens seit Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts heißt es Angelsport.


----------



## dukewolf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Wolf ,
> -mal kurz kluggeschi.ssen..
> Die Heringe heißen aber richtigerweise Häringe.


@ Gunnar richtig gesch. |wavey:, war ein Tipfehler meiner bayr. Dasdadur :g


----------



## Janbr (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



> Von Briten und Australiern kenn ich einfach die Bezeichnung pound.


 
Also nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, die Amis verwenden natuerlich pound auch, aber im Zusammenhang mit in/lbs sagen sie hier "insch- lipps".

Aber man sagt hier ja auch Blitz beim Football, Kindergarten, Rucksack, Biergarten, Fahrvergnuegen, Kraut, Wiener, Bratwurst, Wienerwurst, Weissbier, Lager (bier) usw.
Und es regt sich keiner drueber auf wie bei uns ueber englische Worter....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Jan ,
 die Amis ersetzen aber keine engl Wörter/Begriffe durch deutsche Bezeichnungen.
Für Kindergarten zB. gibts n.m.K. kein engl. Wort.
Eigennahmen haben daher ihr Berechtigung.Hier -wie dort....
Für Boilie oder Rod-pod braucht es keine deutschen Kunstwörter zu geben. Anders sieht es aus bei Haken , Köder , Schirm, Liege usw. Alles alte jedem bekannte deutsche Begriffe.Welchen Sinn macht es da im allg Sprachgebrauch die Begriffe durch engl zu ersetzen??


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

"_...Für Kindergarten zB. gibts n.m.K. kein engl. Wort...._"

Schau mal im Wörterbuch unter nursery nach.:m

Aber diese Diskussion ist schon uralt. Seit ewigen Zeiten regt man sich über Fremdworte in der deutschen Sprache auf, aber nicht bedenkend, dass unsere Sprache, wie auch das Englische z. B. durch romanische Sprachen geprägt ist. Selbst so "deutsche" Worte wie z. B. Fenster kommen vom lat. fenestra. Auch bei den Briten, die Wächter des Tower of London heißen z. B. Beafeater, das hat nichts mit Fleisch zu tun sondern kommt vom franz. Buffetier, den wir heute auch nioch kennen, damals aber der Bedienstete an der königlichen Tafel war. 

Also, gegen die Anglizismen werden wir uns nicht wehren können, sie werden uns beim Angeln immer mehr begegnen, der Meuchelmordpuffer als Eindeutschung für Revolver hat sich auch nicht durchgesetzt. Es lieg also an uns, wie weit wir sinnvolle Begriffe übernehmen oder nicht. 

Sinnlose Begriffe wie das Handy, das aus unserem täglichen Sprachgebrauch nicht mehr wegzudenken sind, oder auch der Showmaster, die gibt es im Englischen nicht. Da heißen die Handies einfach Mobile oder Cell phone.

Ach ja, erfunden hat, den Gerüchten zu Folge, den Begriff ein schwäbischer Entstörer, früher gab es bei der Telekom/ Post noch Mitarbeiter, die Störungen beseitigten und nicht produzierten, dem zeigte man das Mobilfunktelefon, der nahm das in die Hand, schaute es sich an und fragte: "*Hän die* do kois Schnur dro?" :q


----------



## Janbr (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ja und Nein,

fuer Rucksack gibt's Backpack, fuer Weissbier gibts Wheatbeer, fuer Krau gibt's cabbage und den Blitz beim Football gab es bestimmt auch schon vor dem Blitzkrieg.....

Ich gebe dir recht, man muss nicht fuer bestehende Begriffe neue, englische Begriffe suchen, aber manche bestehende Begriffe sind halt auch einfach zum davonlaufen und die Lehenswoerter, egal ob Englisch oder welche Sprache auch immer einfach kuerzer, griffiger und eleganter.

Ich hab mal einen Bericht gesehen zum Thema Fernsehen und damals wurden die Filme in der Abtastzelle und nicht im Studio aufgenommen....

In meiner Branche gibt es z.B. das tamper evident band (das ist der Plastikteil an einem Schraubverschluss, der abreisst, wenn die Flasche geoeffnet wurde) Was ist die Uebersetzung? Originalitaetsverschluss?

Oder das Cockpit, Flugdeck klingt dann irgendwie weniger elegant.

Wie gesagt, man muss nicht auf Teufel komm raus englische Begriffe suchen und Koeder kling auch gut, das muss man nicht in Bait oder Tackle umbenennen.

Super sind hier auch sog. falschen Freunde, wie Handy, Barkeeper, Hometrainer, Oldtimer etc., die einfach nur Englisch klingen, die es aber so gar nicht gibt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## dreampike (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mein Abkotz-Unwort ist "Snap-Off". Damit meinen die Verwender den Abriss eines Hechtes beim Verwenden von Monovorfächern statt Stahlvorfach. An diesem Wort regt mich weniger der Anglizismus auf als vielmehr der unglaubliche Zynismus, mit dem die In-Kauf-Nahme eines Abrisses eines Hechtes mit Kunstköder im Maul oder Schlund und dessen mögliches Verrecken verniedlicht werden. Nur um weiterhin dem durch die Angelindustrie geschürten Glauben frönen zu können, (Hard-)Mono sei bei Hechtfischen genauso sicher wie Stahl!
Wolfgang


----------



## tchuppa (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mir stellen sich immer wieder die Fußnägel auf, wenn ich vom Kumpel das Wort ''Kurbel'' höre..

Werden viele vielleicht nicht verstehen, aber für mich ist das eindeutig die Rute und die ROLLE und nicht iein Kurbelgerät..

Nja fast noch viel schlimmer sind die ganzen englischen Begriffe, wie ihr schon gesagt habt..


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> *Mühlkoppen-Hasser   :r*





Andal schrieb:


> Mühlkoppen-Hasser hat aber auch gute Chancen auf das Unwort!



und ist für mich ganz klar der neue Spitzenreiter! #d|abgelehn& |peinlich
​mit so ´ner Signatur macht man sich ganz bestimmt nicht viele bis gar keine Freunde #d


----------



## strawinski (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Fliegenfischen....
wer bitte schön fischt denn irgendwo Fliegen?
Spinnangeln
wer bitte schön angelt Gliederfüßler
Catch & Release
das sollte mal einer zum tode verurteilter rufen in der USA zum Schwarzenegger... He, ich bitte um Catch & Release.......So ein Sch.....
Klingt wie JOJO für die Kreatur
"wiedereinsetzen des Fisches, heißt das in Germany"

Alle Begriffe, die den Deutschen von der deutschen Sprache abbringen. Wir leben hier in unserem Land und nicht in anglilistischen regionen, die von unserer Kultur nichts wissen. wenn sie bei uns was verkaufen wollen, dann sollen sie gefälligst dies in ordentlicher deutscher Sprache übersetzen, wie sich das gehört oder ihren plunder behalten. ich jedenfalls lass mir von denen noch lange nicht denen ihre sprache aufdrängen....dann sollen sie sich gefälligst nen dolmetscher besorgen und ordentlich übersetzen, samt gebrauchsanweisung


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



strawinski schrieb:


> Alle Begriffe, die den Deutschen von der deutschen Sprache abbringen. Wir leben hier in unserem Land und nicht in anglilistischen regionen, die von unserer Kultur nichts wissen. wenn sie bei uns was verkaufen wollen, dann sollen sie gefälligst dies in ordentlicher deutscher Sprache übersetzen, wie sich das gehört oder ihren plunder behalten. ich jedenfalls lass mir von denen noch lange nicht denen ihre sprache aufdrängen....dann sollen sie sich gefälligst nen dolmetscher besorgen und ordentlich übersetzen, samt gebrauchsanweisung


 

Jawwolll! Stillgestanden!!!
|bigeyes
Alter Schwede, da fährst du ja ganz starken Tobak auf |wavey:

Och, zu deinem Posting würde einem so viel einfallen, aber dann gibts wieder nur Anschiss....:vik:

Ich WUSSTE doch damals, dass ich mit dir noch viel Spaß haben werde!
:q:q:q


----------



## strawinski (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

ja aber wie schon einige beschrieben haben..wer versteht den ganzen mist noch. wir sitzen am wasser, hauen uns die englischen begriffe um die ohren anstatt deutsch zu sprechen.. soll ich ein wörterbuch mit ans wasser nehmen? was soll das? man kann die begriffe nicht mal übersetzen.....Und! es wird immer schlimmer. Selbst die Wirtschaft mit Ihren Werbsprüchen weiß nicht was drauf steht. Frag mal die Bundesbahn oder die Post oder die Banken........Lass die mal ihre eigenen Sprüche übersetzen...
Das hat nichts mit Nationalismus sondern damit das ich gern deutsch sprech. Ihr könnts ja auch in Arabisch drucken, wenns ihr besser versteht.


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht, wenn mich jemand als Fischer bezeichnet. Oder fragt ob ich fischen gehe. Für mich sind Fischer die Jungs mit den Netzen. Ich bin Angler und gehe Angeln.



Ganz Deiner Meinung #6
Schlimm finde ich es auch, wenn jemand z.B. sagt, ich fische diese Kiepe oder dieses Echolot. #d


----------



## strawinski (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ganz Deiner Meinung #6
> Schlimm finde ich es auch, wenn jemand z.B. sagt, ich fische diese Kiepe oder dieses Echolot. #d


 

das ist typisches Barockdeutsch


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Jawwolll! Stillgestanden!!!
> |bigeyes
> Alter Schwede, da fährst du ja ganz starken Tobak auf |wavey:
> 
> ...



Wieso, recht hat er doch!
Mit dem ganzen Mist wird bloß Sprachkultur zu Grunde gerichtet, in diesem Fall die deutsche, teilweise sterben ganze Sprachen aus.
Ist dir noch nie aufgefallen, wie viele Wörter für dich selbstverständlich sind, von der neuen Generation aber kaum noch einer kennt, dass mehr Worte verschwinden, als neue hinzu kommen.
Ich würde das ruhig mal etwas skeptischer betrachten, statt hier die "Böser- Deutscher- Keule" zu schwingen, das tun schon andere mehr als reichlich für uns.:v
Irgendwann bist du nichtmal mehr in der Lage Protest oder Revolution zu sagen, weil die Worte und deren Bedeutung keiner mehr kennt.
Heute lachen wir noch darüber, ob man in vielleicht 60 Jahren, noch über diese, meine Aussage hier lachen wird, ich wäre mir da mal gar nicht so sicher??!


----------



## Micha383 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Janbr schrieb:


> Super sind hier auch sog. falschen Freunde, wie Handy, Barkeeper, Hometrainer, Oldtimer etc., die einfach nur Englisch klingen, die es aber so gar nicht gibt.



Nuja zum Barkeeper Klick
Beim Handy Klack, den Begriff gibt es zwar aber mit anderer Bedeutung.

Beim Oldtimer schaut es recht lustig aus solbald man es so schreibt Old-Timer Klick. Ich denke durch diesen Umstand kam das Wort ins Ländle.

Der Hometrainer ist nach meinen Untersuchungen des Leo's eine echt "deutsche Wortschöpfung"


Zum Thema.
Als Neu-Wiedereinsteiger in das Angeln machen einem die ganzen englischen Begriffe durchaus zu schaffen.
Wie man sicherlich kennt stehen in den Shops usw. viele englische Begriffe die man ohne weiteres in deutsch hätte schreiben können.
Trout - Forelle
Pike - Hecht
Trout Bait - Forellenköder
usw.

Das finde ich doch sehr schade...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wieso, recht hat er doch!
> Mit dem ganzen Mist wird bloß Sprachkultur zu Grunde gerichtet, in diesem Fall die deutsche, teilweise sterben ganze Sprachen aus.
> Ist dir noch nie aufgefallen, wie viele Wörter für dich selbstverständlich sind, von der neuen Generation aber kaum noch einer kennt, dass mehr Worte verschwinden, als neue hinzu kommen.
> Ich würde das ruhig mal etwas skeptischer betrachten, statt hier die "Böser- Deutscher- Keule" zu schwingen, das tun schon andere mehr als reichlich für uns.:v
> ...




Da muss ich beipflichten.#6

Es ist doch wohl zu erwarten, daß man sich verständlich ausdrückt. Das man in Deutschland dazu deutsch spricht muß doch klar sein und ich finde daran nichts anstössiges.|kopfkrat

In jedem Land sollten die Einwohner die Sprache sprechen, die ihre Muttersprache ist (inkl. Deutschland) ohne sich dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## strawinski (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@sensitivfischer
endlich mal jemand der es genau so sieht....es ist nämlich, wenn man es genau betrachtet kein witz und auch keine Lappalie. Die Jugend ist so verblödet, das man ihnen einreden kann, es sei hipp,easy und cool. Menschen wie wir, wissen jedoch, das seit dem Marshallplan, dieses Land nicht nur ein überteuerter Absatzmarkt der Siegermächte ist, sondern auch versucht wird die komplette Sprache auf angelächsisch zu prägen. Bei den Kriegsjahrgängen hat es nicht geklappt aber langsm wird es dank TV und der zerfallender Demokratie und Werten immer besser. Wenn die Sprache zerfällt, zerfällt die eigene Idendität und dann kann jedes  Volk, das dir deine Sprache aufgedrückt hat machen mit dir was es will. So einfach ist es. Wie weit sie schon sind, kann man daran ermesen, das deutsche, deutschen vorwerfen englisch nicht zu beherrschen im eigenen lande,damit man touristen helfen kann. tu dies mal in Frankreich in einer kleinstadt oder im kanadischen dorf. soweit ist es, das man seine eigene idendität verleugnet.
ist dies der sinn? oder soll ich der knecht der angelsachsen werden!


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Schaut zu den Franzosen, die schaffen es auch ihren sprachlichen Laden weitestgehend sauber zu halten und das ganz ohne die dümmlichen Vorwürfe der Rechtslastigkeit.

Die deutsche Sprache ist, jedenfalls für mein Empfinden, eine mit sehr viel Platz für Kreativität und verfügt über enorm viel Spielraum, wenn es darum geht, sich angemessen und blidhaft passend auszudrücken. Wäre doch jammerschade, das aufzugeben. Und mit den Fremdwörtern und ausländischen Begriffen ist es doch wie mit den Gewürzen in der Küche. Sie bereichern unsere altbekannten Speisen raffiniert; zu viel davon, oder ein billiger Mix, versaut uns den leckeren Braten!


----------



## Prinzchen (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Wie man sicherlich kennt stehen in den *Shops* usw. viele *englische Begriffe* die man ohne weiteres in deutsch hätte schreiben können.


 
Du meinst in den *Geschäften* und *Läden*? :vik:


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ganz besonders liebe ich es, wenn dann so ein Fachgeschäft "Tackle & more" feilbietet. Ich hätte dann gerne fünf Stück "more" in der Größe zwanzig, aber bitte gleich fischbar hergerichtet!|uhoh:


----------



## Micha383 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Du meinst in den *Geschäften* und *Läden*? :vik:


Eigentlich mehr die Online-Shops und Kataloge aber ich denke das auch dort die meisten Artikel von den Herstellern einfach nur auf "English Pro Speak" getrimmt sind.

Das schlimmste daran ist als "Non Pro Speaker" herauszufinden was nun eingentlich sache ist. Vor allem wenn nicht in deutsch eine Artikelbeschreibung dabei ist.
Wie es jetzt in den Läden ist kann ich so net sagen, dafür bin ich zu selten dort aber ich denke wenn das Personal Fit ist können die einem auch auf deutsch erklären was sache ist. Zumindest hoffe ich das, weil ich von den Online-Shops so langsam die Schnautze voll hab.
Machen da Werbund mit "Pro Carpfishing" usw. aber die Lieferzeiten und der Informationsfluss ist noch net mal "Semi Pro" :v


----------



## strawinski (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

glaubste wirklich,das 400 €uro kräfte in der rgle der englischen sprache mächtig sind?


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Aber wir sind da doch von der Industrie abhängig. Warum soll denn ein Hersteller, wie z. B. letztens ein Hersteller von Spülmaschinen Tabs (Calgonit), sein Produkt mit einem englischen Namen (Clean) versehen? Doch nur um eine Werbung weltweit nutzen zu können, da wird dann nur noch in der entsprechenden Landessprache synchronisiert. VW hat es doch schon seit Jahren vorgemacht. Also steht auf der Packung vorne Treble Hook und hinten in den Landessprachen die jeweilige Erläuterung.

Schick mal in ein paar Jahren einen Lehrling oder deine Frau in eine der neuen Fishing Malls und lass dir 4er Drillinge mitbringen. Der Fachverkäufer, Your Personal Shopping Assistant (PSA), der letzte Woche noch Döner verkauft hat, der hat von Drillingen noch nie was gehört aber Treble Hooks, da weiß er ganz genau, wo die hängen.

Ich befürchte, wir werden es nicht stoppen #d


----------



## strawinski (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

ja erbärmlich.....lasst uns angreifen und denen allen deutsch beibringen!


----------



## Case (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Bei meinem kürzlich gekauften Feeder-Komplettset waren drei

*ANTI-TANGLE SHOCK-ABSORBER*

dabei. 

Ich glaube, dass mit dem Begriff nicht mal ein englischer
Angelladenverkäufer  ( Tackledealer ) was anfangen kann.

Case


----------



## donlotis (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Etwas, dass ich weder lesen noch sehen kann ist: *Camouflage*

Gruß donlotis


----------



## F4M (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Andal schrieb:


> Schaut zu den Franzosen, die schaffen es auch ihren sprachlichen Laden weitestgehend sauber zu halten....


 
Trotzdem heißt in Frankreich ein Spinnerbait - Spinnerbait, eine Baitcaster - Baitcaster, gejiggt und gejerkt wird in Frankreich auch, Dropshot heißt Dropshot -, da wird gepalmt, getwicht mit Combos, Cranks, Minnows, Realbaits, Streamer und Topwaterbaits wie Popper und Pencils gibts auch überall....außerdem T- und andere Rigs, Softbaits, .......usw. usw.

Auf Französisch kommt man in Frankreich beim gutsortierten " Tackle Dealer " nicht weit. 

Warum? Entweder habens die Amerikaner eh erfunden, oder viele Kunstköder wurden von den Amis über viele Jahre so weiterentwickelt und verfeinert als in Europa der lebendige Köderfisch noch durch nichts zu ersetzten war. Überall in Europa haben sich diese Begriffe deshalb durchgesetzt.

Das ist also kein rein Deutsches Phänomen, warum sollen wir das dann als einzigstes Land alles unbenennen? Selbst die Franzosen habens akzeptiert, weil es die Englischen Begriffe einfach, schnell und ohne Mißverständnisse auf den Punkt bringen. Warum also also schwerer machen als es ist?

Dafür haben wir halt die "Gemütlichkeit" #h

Mein Unwort: Plumpsangler

Find ich immer irgendwie herabsetztend.


----------



## Algon (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



donlotis schrieb:


> Etwas, dass ich weder lesen noch sehen kann ist: *Camouflage*
> 
> Gruß donlotis


wiesooo?
braucht man doch zum barscheln.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



> Mein Unwort: Plumpsangler
> 
> Find ich immer irgendwie herabsetztend.


 
Und genauso ist es auch gemeint bzw. gedacht

edit:
Nur muß sich nicht jeder diese Jacke anziehen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



F4M schrieb:


> Trotzdem heißt in Frankreich ein Spinnerbait - Spinnerbait, eine Baitcaster - Baitcaster, gejiggt und gejerkt wird in Frankreich auch, Dropshot heißt Dropshot -, da wird gepalmt, getwicht mit Combos, Cranks, Minnows, Realbaits, Streamer und Topwaterbaits wie Popper und Pencils gibts auch überall....außerdem T- und andere Rigs, Softbaits, .......usw. usw.
> 
> Auf Französisch kommt man in Frankreich beim gutsortierten " Tackle Dealer " nicht weit.
> 
> ...



Ein guter Beitrag, wie ich finde, auch gerade weil er das Kontrastprogramm zu meinen Beiträgen und denen anderer darbietet.
Mit dem was du schreibst, hast du wahrscheinlich so viel Recht, wie die Gegenseite(ich z.B.), die Wahrheit und Weisheit des Ganzen liegt wohl irgendwo in der Mitte.
Dennoch mahne ich zur Skepsis und stelle auch zukünftig gerne mal einen Sachverhalt überspitzt dar, weil meiner Meinung nach zuviel ungefragt geschluckt und unreflektiert übernommen wird, unsere Gesellschaft leider zunehmend verblödet und gleichgültiger wird, ein Trend der auch "Bremser" braucht.


----------



## Pisces (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Du meinst in den *Geschäften* und *Läden*? :vik:


@Prinzchen
Die Antwort auf diese Frage , ließ mich fassungslos zurück.
Pisces


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich zitiere mal diverse Montagen der Köderführung, aus der Dietel Collection im neuen Stollenwerk:

- Twitchen
- Sweepen
- Burnen
- Bouncen
- Shaken
- Kick Back

|uhoh:

Ja, da gehen einem die Augen über.

Irgendwo im neuen Gerlinger sind auch noch ein paar japanische "Spezialführungsmethoden" angeführt, die sich eher nach Karatetechniken anhören als nach Angeln. Schon erstaunlich, was alles erfunden wird, nur damit sich das Zeug verhökern lässt.

Ich HASSE dieses pseudoprofessionelle Geblubber.
#q


----------



## Algon (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> im neuen Stollenwerk:


 
Die Jackson Werbung/Aufmachung sagt doch alles..#q

MfG Algon


----------



## daci7 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

mein unwort ist auch "angelsport" wenn man das angeln meint und nicht das casting.

persönlich find ich auch "bivy" oder "bivvy" schrecklich. aber nur wegen der schreibweise und dem klang :q
ich denk immer die reden von den würsten wenn das jemand schnell ausspicht ...
sagt doch einfach mal wieder "zelt" oder von mir aus "angelzelt", ganz im retrotrend unserer zeit 

bis denn, denn
david


----------



## Fanne (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mein Unwort  von Herrn Strehlow erfunden 

FAULENZER-Methode !

oder HOTSPOT  ein heisser ort :vik:


----------



## Bassey (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mir geht die bescheiden beschis*** Wahl von englischen Wörten in der Umwandlung zu deutschen Verben auf die Nüsse!!!

*gejerkbaitet*
Gedrobshottet*

Ich bekomm nen Hals wenn ich das höre oder auch lese... Ist einfach so... *Flavour* hieß früher einfach Geschmacksstoff... 
Oder "Ich hab gestern nen Pike gecatched"...

Richtig gut wird es dann wenn sogar 1 zu 1 aus dem Englischen übernommene Wörter falsch geschrieben werden und jeder Hornochse das nachschreibt... 
Wie oft durfe ich schon "Tackel" lesen?! Dabei hieß dieses Wort ursprünglich mal Tackle...

Egal... ich rege mich nur wieder auf!!!


----------



## strawinski (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

bei flavour denk ich immer, ihr wollt die fische unter wasser parfümieren.....habt nen flakon mit bei mit gutem flavour drin.....damit sie gut riechen unter wasser!!!


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich habe mir vorhin aus dem Keller eine Ausgabe der Fisch und Fang aus dem Jahre 1970 geholt. Was für eine Wohltat für mein Sprachverständnis und die Augen. Außer dem Deckblatt alles in gediegenem schwarz-weiß, sparsam bebildert und dafür alles sehr ausführlich und in guter deutscher Sprache beschrieben. Auch Werbeanzeigen fanden sich. Aber eher zufällig, denn aufdringlich. Daneben liegt nun ein grelles, buntes Exemplar des Blinker von vorigem Jahr und ich warte darauf, dass dieses Magazin demnächst Spoon, oder Spinbait heißen wird...


----------



## angelpfeife (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Fanne schrieb:


> Mein Unwort  von Herrn Strehlow erfunden
> 
> FAULENZER-Methode !
> 
> oder HOTSPOT  ein heisser ort :vik:


Naja gut Faulenzer ist wenigstens Deutsch - und eigentlich auch ein recht guter Name. Wie sollte es sonst heissen? Über-die-Rolle-mit -2-3-Kurbelumdrehungen-angehobener-Gummifisch? Ist also nicht ganz abwägig. Und den Hotspot gibts auch in mehreren anderer zusammenhängen. unter anderem auch in der Geologie.


----------



## Gemini (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ist doch ganz normal dass Begriffe aus dem Ursprungsland des jeweiligen Trends übernommen werden, siehe Inline-Skates, Snow- Skateboarding etc pp...

Statt nur zu Meckern einfach mal ein paar neue Angel-Techniken in Deutschland erfinden und weltweit populär machen #6

Und ganz allgemein zum Thema deutsche Sprache, dieselbe Rumnölerei gibts wahrscheinlich seit unsere Sprache besteht. Zuerst das fiese Latein (blöde Besatzungsmacht), dann noch Griechisch (wer braucht schon Naturwissenschaften oder Philosophie...), Französisch (nieder mit dem Hochadel) und seit neustem |uhoh: halt Englisch...

Wenn es eine deutsche Entsprechung gibt die man auch kurz und bündig aussprechen kann, ok, ansonsten

So what?


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich habe immer große Probleme mit eindeutigen Widersprüchen. Wenn sich z.B. einer Carpkiller nennt und darunter C&R steht. Sowas bringt mich immer leicht durcheinander. 

Ähnliches erlebe ich bei manchem Kampfposting zur Reinerhaltung der deutschen Sprache und des drohendem kulturellen und zivilisatorischen Niedergangs.



strawinski schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer
> endlich mal jemand der es genau so sieht....es ist nämlich, wenn man es genau betrachtet kein witz und auch keine Lappalie. Die Jugend ist so verblödet, das man ihnen einreden kann, es sei hipp,easy und cool. Menschen wie wir, wissen jedoch, das seit dem Marshallplan, dieses Land nicht nur ein überteuerter Absatzmarkt der Siegermächte ist, sondern auch versucht wird die komplette Sprache auf angelächsisch zu prägen. Bei den Kriegsjahrgängen hat es nicht geklappt aber langsm wird es dank TV und der zerfallender Demokratie und Werten immer besser. Wenn die Sprache zerfällt, zerfällt die eigene Idendität und dann kann jedes Volk, das dir deine Sprache aufgedrückt hat machen mit dir was es will. So einfach ist es. Wie weit sie schon sind, kann man daran ermesen, das deutsche, deutschen vorwerfen englisch nicht zu beherrschen im eigenen lande,damit man touristen helfen kann. tu dies mal in Frankreich in einer kleinstadt oder im kanadischen dorf. soweit ist es, das man seine eigene idendität verleugnet.
> ist dies der sinn? oder soll ich der knecht der angelsachsen werden!



Verblüffend. Meiner Ansicht nach gab es in Deutschland früher - kurz nach dem Krieg - noch so etwas wie Groß- und Kleinschreibung, welche durchaus hilft Texte lesen zu können.

Da ich allerdings Dank der Gnade der späten Geburt - Gnade? - nicht zu den Kriegsjahrgängen gehöre und somit zunehmender Verblödung und verfallender "Idendität" (sic) ausgesetzt bin, kann es natürlich auch sein, dass ich mich irre zu meinen, dass Texte nur noch klein zu schreiben ein Indiz dafür ist, dass wir langsam zu den Kulturknechten der Angelsachsen werden.


----------



## Janbr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Zum Thema deutsche Sprache muss ich nun auch was los werden. Im Gegensatz zur lateinischen Sprache und anderen sog. toten Sprachen ist eben Deutsch eine lebendige Sprache und ein Merkmal einer lebendigen Sprache ist nun mal, das sie sich veraendert.

Ausserdem reden Ihr hier von der deutschen Sprache. Welche genau meint Ihr?



> Wenn die Sprache zerfällt, zerfällt die eigene Idendität und dann kann jedes Volk, das dir deine Sprache aufgedrückt hat machen mit dir was es will


 
Du meinst damit die Sprache die dem Bayern, dem Schwaben, dem Schleswig- Holsteiner oder dem Schweizer als Sprache, naemlich als Hochdeutsch als Kunstprodukt aufgedrueckt wurde. 

Wie schon gesagt, ich finde es geht zu weit wenn fuer Begriffe, fuer die es griffige deutschsprachige Ausdruecke gibt auf Tufel komm raus ein Englischer Begriff gesucht wird.

Aber welche deutsche Identitaet meint Ihr? Die Sueddeutsche die noch 1866 unter Fuehrung Oestereichs gegen Preussen gekaempft haben? Meint Ihr die Suedtiroler Identitaet? Welche "deutsche" Identitaet ist gemeint? Findet euch damit ab, das wir (ich grad nicht) in einem kuenstlich geschaffenen Staat ohne gemeinsamer Identitaet leben. Jeder moderne Staat umfasst mehr oder weniger viele, teilweise voellig unterschiedliche Volksgruppen, die jede fuer sich urspruenglich eine eigene Sprache, naemlich Ihre Mundart oder Dialekt gesprochen haben.

Und genau mit diesem Schreien nach einer gemeinsamen deutschen Sprache, gehen diese urspruenglichen Sprachen und damit auch die Identitaeten verloren.

Ich schau mir hier in diesem Troett nur die Meinungen zum Thema Angeln oder Fischen an. Es heisst nun mal nicht ueberall in "unserem" geeinten Deutschland gleich, weil wir alle verschieden sind.

Ich denke mal als Oberbayer habe ich mehr mit einem Oestereicher oder einem Schweizer gemein, als mit einem "Deutschen" aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern.

Euer Schrei nach einer deutschen Identitaet muesste euch doch spaetestens dann selbst komisch vorkommen wenn Ihr euch ueberlegt welches Deutschland und welche gemeinsame Identitaet ihr meint. Die grenzen des Mittelalters, das hl. roemische Reich deutscher Nationen, die grenzen vor 1914, vor 1945, vor 1989.....

Um es auf die Spitze zu treiben, welche kulturelle Verbundenheit pflegt Ihr mit dem ehemals deutschen Namibia?

Also um meine Meinng auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich finde es absolut schade das in der heutigen Zeit nur noch sehr wenige bereit sind Ihren eigentlichen Dialekt, Iher Mundart und Ihre lokale Kultur und Identitaet zu leben. Als Oberbayer muss ich mich heutzutage schaemen mit Lederhosen auf die Wiesn (das Oktoberfest) zu gehen, weil ich mich leider nicht mehr von den ganzen anderen "Landhausmodenfuzzies" unterscheide. Ich wurde in der Schule durch schlehte Noten bestraft, wenn ich ayrisch gesprochen habe.

Das sehe ich als kulturellen Verfall und das empfinde ich als wirklich tragisch, weil es wirklich zum Verlust der Identitaet fuehrt. Bayern z.B. ist nun mal mehr als Krachlederne, Schuhplattln und Schnupftabak.

Wenn es um Deutschland geht, sehe ich keine gemeinsame Identitaet oder Kultur die es gemeinsam zu erhalten oder verteideigen gilt. Und ein Ruf nach Deutschtum ist fuer mich schlichtweg veraltet.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## strawinski (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Verblüffend. Meiner Ansicht nach gab es in Deutschland früher - kurz nach dem Krieg - noch so etwas wie Groß- und Kleinschreibung, welche durchaus hilft Texte lesen zu können.

Da ich allerdings Dank der Gnade der späten Geburt - Gnade? - nicht zu den Kriegsjahrgängen gehöre und somit zunehmender Verblödung und verfallender "Idendität" (sic) ausgesetzt bin, kann es natürlich auch sein, dass ich mich irre zu meinen, dass Texte nur noch klein zu schreiben ein Indiz dafür ist, dass wir langsam zu den Kulturknechten der Angelsachsen werden.[/QUOTE]


Aufgrund der Katastrophalen Wirtschaftslage in Deutschland mußte ich leider ab 01.01.2010 Großbuchstaben weglassen bzw.andere durch Schreibfehlern ersetzen.
Danke für das Verständnis


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



strawinski schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer
> endlich mal jemand der es genau so sieht....es ist nämlich, wenn man es genau betrachtet kein witz und auch keine Lappalie. Die Jugend ist so verblödet, das man ihnen einreden kann, es sei hipp,easy und cool. Menschen wie wir, wissen jedoch, das seit dem Marshallplan, dieses Land nicht nur ein überteuerter Absatzmarkt der Siegermächte ist, sondern auch versucht wird die komplette Sprache auf angelächsisch zu prägen. Bei den Kriegsjahrgängen hat es nicht geklappt aber langsm wird es dank TV und der zerfallender Demokratie und Werten immer besser. Wenn die Sprache zerfällt, zerfällt die eigene Idendität und dann kann jedes Volk, das dir deine Sprache aufgedrückt hat machen mit dir was es will. So einfach ist es. Wie weit sie schon sind, kann man daran ermesen, das deutsche, deutschen vorwerfen englisch nicht zu beherrschen im eigenen lande,damit man touristen helfen kann. tu dies mal in Frankreich in einer kleinstadt oder im kanadischen dorf. soweit ist es, das man seine eigene idendität verleugnet.
> ist dies der sinn? oder soll ich der knecht der angelsachsen werden!


 
So, so. Es war also ein immanentes Ziel des Marshall Plans, uns Deutsche mit billigem Amiramschzeugs zu überschwemmen und gleichzeitig sprachlich so weit zu unterwandern, dass unsere eigene (meinst du nun _meine_ oder die _nationale_???)
Identität auseinanderbricht. Und da es ja deinen Auskünften zufolge erst jetzt so richtig klappt mit der Spalterei, könnte man ja beinahe schon von einem Langzeitplan reden, den sich die verschlagenen Siegermächte damals in dunklen Katakomben ausbaldowert haben. 

Da sieht man mal, welche krude Verschwörungstheorien herhalten müssen, nur um eine Weltanschauung beständig am Laufen zu halten. Du formulierst das alles stets sehr geschickt, das muss man dir lassen. Man kriegt dich schlecht zu fassen. 
Bisher dachte ich, du seist lediglich ein...., na du weißt schon, aber recht harmlos. Nun ja. ich hab jedenfalls ein Auge auf dich, Kumpel. 
Kohlmeise is watching you (uihhhh, das war ja EENNNGGGLISCHHH, igitttt !!!)


----------



## strawinski (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

wieso Theorie, es ist doch beim Vergleichen der Preise ganz simpel. Coca Cola, Jeans, Hamburger etc.
Nach USA Handessperren, Zölle Einfuhrsperren.....
Ist doch ganz simpel zu verstehen....


----------



## F4M (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Gemini schrieb:


> Statt nur zu Meckern einfach mal ein paar neue Angel-Techniken in Deutschland erfinden und weltweit populär machen #6
> Wenn es eine deutsche Entsprechung gibt die man auch kurz und bündig aussprechen kann, ok, ansonsten
> 
> So what?


 
Genau so sehe ich es auch #6

Außerdem:

Mein 17 Jähriger Sohn, ein begeisterter Deutsch Hipp Hopper der "Generation Vorglühen" ( Bezeichnung aus dem neuesten Focus ) lebt " leider " Deutsch - 2- spachig auf.

Zuhause spricht er normal Hochdeutsch mit Süddeutschen Akzent, immer äußerst freundlich, selten - aber auch mal fast kultiviert für sein Alter. Er hat eine ganz gute Schulausbildung, und ist auch sonst nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.

Kaum telefoniert er mit seinen Hipp Hopp Kumpels gehts dann zur Begrüßung immer so ab:

" Hey, Alder, was geht? ( Antwort: Nix, bei Dir? )....Nix "

Diese "Begrüßungsformel" kommt 1:1 aus der Amerikanischen Hip Hop Szene, und wurde einfach so knackig in den Jugendlichen Sprachgebrauch ins Deutsche übersetzt.... und mittlerweile auch so bei unserer Jugend in den Sprachgebrauch integriert.

Um Amerikanische " Tackle " Begriffe so ins Deutsche zu übersetzten, daß es genauso schnell und schlüssig auf den Punkt kommt wie es mal ursprünglich in den USA gemeint war, würde wahrscheinlich ähnliches lächerliches Deutsches Kauderwelsch herrauskommen. und ich hätte damit ein weit aus größeres Problem . Mit umständlichen Beschreibungen die auch noch mehr zur Verwirrung führen auch. 

Drumm, bitte bitte, lasst es am besten so wie es ist #h.


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

wir driften zwar vom thema ab, aber ich will auchnoch mal was dazu sagen:
ich finds auch immer ein wenig komisch wenn man von deutscher nationalität = deutscher sprache bzw. deutsch-patriotismus und dem erhalt der deutschen sprache pricht.

ich komm selbst aus ner recht kleinen stadt direkt von der holländischen grenze, heißt vom niederrhein.
bei uns hat jedes dorf sein' eigen' platt. und ich versteh mit mühe die hälfte wenn da einer von den alteingesessenen richtig loslegt, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass meine elter nicht gebürtig aus der gegend kommen.
allerdings ist es tatsache, dass sich die alten dorf-knacker ohne probleme mit ihrem alten platt"deutsch" aufm holländischen markt unterhalten können.
mit hochdeutsch geht das natürlich weniger gut, auch wenn viele niederländer deutsch sprechen. 
also der niederländische akzent der grenzregion um nijmegen und das deutsche platt des niederrheins um kleve sind sich wesentlich ähnlicher als hochdeutsch und platt.

daran sieht man ganz gut, dass sich eine sprache nicht an den grenzen eines landes orientiert. somit sollte nationale identität nicht an eine sprache gebunden sein wie ich finde.
regional gesehen ist die sprache natürlich teil der kultur und auch teil einer identität soweit man sie denn mit der region verbindet.
und ich kann mich selbst auch immer wieder dabei ertappen, wie ich verschiedenen sprachen durchmische...
mit bekannten aus berlin wird eher berlinert vl mit angelsächsischem einfluss. mit bekannten vom niederrhein wird eher der dortige akzent bevorzugt, mit niederländischem einfluss. mit professoren und so eher ein angedeutetes hochdeutsch mit berliner einschlag (oder wenn die profs sonstewo herkommen was anderes), im labor eigentlich nur englisch und manchmal französisch...

lustig ist eigentlich immer ne kneipentour mit kumpels weil man nach ner weile (ein paar bier) immer zwischen allem wechselt und wenn man dann wie bei uns ein paar berliner, hamburger, leibziger, niederrheiner, bayern, polen, afrikaner, tschechen, amis und dergleichen zusammenhaut ist das schon ein interessantes gemisch was rauskommt :q
und ich würde behaubten, dass dieses gemisch für mich genauso identitätsprägend ist wie hochdeutsch (man sprichts ja auch genauso häufig ;P)


----------



## bobbl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Uiui hier gibt`s ja einige Sprachnazis ;D

Aber mal zur Diskussion:
Sprache ändert sich nunmal. Und dieser Effekt wird dIE Globalisiertung beschleunigt.
Wenn das nicht schon immer so gewesen wäre, würden die Affen immernoch in 3er Gruppen auf den Bäumen hocken und jede würde in ihrem eigenen Dialekt grunzen.

mfg


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Besonders schlimm finde ich: "Petri" 

Und noch schlimmer finde ich, dass ich das mittlerweile schon so oft lesen musste, dass ich es kürzlich gar selbst einmal verwendete ohne es zu bemerken... :q


----------



## strawinski (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

was sind denn eigentlich Sprachnazis?


----------



## Gemini (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Bezeichnung für Menschen, die auf übertriebene sprachliche Korrektheit achten und verbittert überholte Anschauungen verteidigen, manchmal aus Unwissenheit, manchmal wegen sozialer Frustration... #d


----------



## bobbl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Eigentlich als Scherz gemeint, aber Geminis Erklärung finde ich spitze


----------



## Criss81 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Unwort:Forellenpuff (das ich aber selber verwende, da es mittlerweile für mich so geläufig ist)


----------



## F4M (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Oder: Forellenpuff Treffen

Hat so was von Gangbang


----------



## Fanne (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Die Fische laufen 


wohin denn ?


----------



## strawinski (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

na aber eines versteh ich dann nicht. Wenn ein Volk gern möchte, das es seine Sprache pflegt und möglichst nicht mit Fremdwörtern belegt und vor allem nicht von anderen Ländern sprachlich aushebeln lässt um sich ein Lebensgefühl aufdrücken zu lassen...dann wäre diese ganze Volk Nazis? Sagen wir die Türken, Syrer, Usbeken, ?
Dem stimme ich nicht zu! Das nenne ich Nationalstolz und Idendität.....und das ist nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## charly151 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Hechtfutter:v:v

Nach jeder Besatzmaßnahme mit Fischen die kleiner sind als das Schonmaß, stehen Dummschwätzer am Teich und maulen, `Da habt Ihr wieder Hechtfutter besetzt`#q.
Zum Glück hab ich einen breiten Rücken.
Die Alternative wäre übrigens *Anglerfutter*

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## matchbox (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Besonders schlimm finde ich: "Petri"


 

Und ich dachte schon ich bin damit alleine.


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

ja, petri finde ich auch völlig schei.....
es gibt nur ein PETRY und das ist wolfgang  hölle hölle hölle


----------



## Ulli3D (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Bei Petri bin ich recht schmerzfrei, das verwende ich aus lauter Bequemlichkeit selber häufig. Ist vergleichbar dem "Morgen" an Stelle von "Guten Morgen". Da ist mir mein Unwort: "*Rheinhochwasser*" wesentlich unsympatischer. Wenn ich das höre oder lese, dann weiß ich, ist mal wieder nichts mit angeln


----------



## F4M (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



strawinski schrieb:


> na aber eines versteh ich dann nicht. Wenn ein Volk gern möchte, das es seine Sprache pflegt und möglichst nicht mit Fremdwörtern belegt und vor allem nicht von anderen Ländern sprachlich aushebeln lässt um sich ein Lebensgefühl aufdrücken zu lassen...dann wäre diese ganze Volk Nazis? Sagen wir die Türken, Syrer, Usbeken, ?
> Dem stimme ich nicht zu! Das nenne ich Nationalstolz und Idendität.....und das ist nicht das schlechteste.


 
Generell stimme ich da zu, ein normaler Nationalstolz schadet niemand mehr in Deutschland. 

Aber darum gehts ja gar nicht.

Das Problem ist Zeit und Schnelllebigkeit in der heutigen Zeit. Das Wissen verdoppelt sich alle 5 Jahre, alles muß schneller und dennoch präzise beschrieben und besprochen sein, gerade im Geschäfts, Wissenschaftlichen und Forschungsbereich. Englische, oder besser gesagt Amerikanische Schlagwörter bringen vieles schneller und präziser - oft nur mit einem kurzen Wort- auf den Punkt, zwar oberflächlich aber einprägsam. Zudem ist es auch noch eine Weltsprache um die man nicht rum kommt. 
Da sind Deutsch, Französisch oder andere Sprachen wenn man ehrlich ist von Nachteil. Die Deutsche Sprache hat andere Stärken die wiederum von anderen Ländern beneidet werden, nämlich der emotionale und tiefsinnigere Ausdruck. 

Hochdeutsch gibts übrigens auch nicht, ist eigendlich auch nur ein Dialekt von vielen in Deutschland. In Grenzgebieten sind auch viele Wörter grenzübergreifend. Bei uns sagt man ganz selbstverständlich zum Gehweg Trottoir, zum Sofa Chaislonge und zum Geldbeutel Portmonai und wenn ich pinkeln muß geh ich aufs Pisoir und keiner stört sich daran oder verliert die Identität, denn diese Wörter gehören mit zur regionalen Identität. 

Ich sehe es also nicht so eng wie die Franzosen ,die sogar aus etwas übertrieben Nationalstolz im Radio Englische Musiktitel quoten und zensieren #d.

Ich kann sowas eigendlich nicht gebrauchen, denn will eine Nation auf Dauer in der Zukunft ganz vorne mitmischen muß sie sich auch den internationalen Standarts anpassen. Global sprachliche Realitätsverweigerer wie Frankreich werden es da in der Zukunft wohl schwerer haben.


----------



## strawinski (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Besonders schlimm finde ich: "Petri"
> 
> Und noch schlimmer finde ich, dass ich das mittlerweile schon so oft lesen musste, dass ich es kürzlich gar selbst einmal verwendete ohne es zu bemerken... :q


 
Seid bloß alle froh das sie nur "Petri" rufen.......
Viel schlimmer wäre es wenn sie nur "Heil" rufen würden......


----------



## Janbr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



> na aber eines versteh ich dann nicht. Wenn ein Volk gern möchte, das es seine Sprache pflegt und möglichst nicht mit Fremdwörtern belegt und vor allem nicht von anderen Ländern sprachlich aushebeln lässt um sich ein Lebensgefühl aufdrücken zu lassen...dann wäre diese ganze Volk Nazis? Sagen wir die Türken, Syrer, Usbeken, ?
> Dem stimme ich nicht zu! Das nenne ich Nationalstolz und Idendität.....und das ist nicht das schlechteste


 
So Stawinski, antworte mir mal auf mein letztes Posting, welches Volk meinst du das nur noch deutsch sprechen soll? Es gibt kein deutsches Volk. Genau betrachtet leben in den heutigen Grenzen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, wenn du ueberhaupt diese Grenzen meinst, eine Gemisch verschiedenster Volksstaemme und Volksgruppen, die hier lange vor der Gruendung der BRD hier lebten oder zugewandert sind. Jede dieser Gruppen spricht eine eigene Sprache (Dialekt). Diese Sprache ist oder war Teil Ihrer Kultur und somit Ihrer Identitaet. Welches Volk meinst du also wenn du von "dem deutschen Volk" sprichst.

Meinst du die Franken, Bayern, Sachsen oder Thueringer, die auch erst seit der Voelkerwanderung in " Deutschland" leben oder meinst du die Siebenbuergen, die Ostpreussen usw.

Wenn oder was meinst du mit deutschem Volk? 

Und wenn du dabei bist das endlich mal zu definieren, was meinst du mit *der *deutschen Sprache?

Sei mir nicht boese, nationale Identitaet ist das eine, aber was du hier zum besten gibst ist meiner Meinung nach jenseits der Grenze nationaler Identitaet.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

In Anglerforen liest man oft, dass Leute mit "Hacken" oder "Harken" angeln. Da wird dann wohl der Garten mit dem Angelgewässer verwechselt..
Was auch schlimm ist: "Ich habe heute geblankt"- das soll wohl heißen, dass nix gefangen wurde..

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Janbr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



> Was auch schlimm ist: "Ich habe heute geblankt"-


 
Klingt fuer mich wie ich hab heute blank gezogen...... (die Hose runter gelassen):vik:


----------



## strawinski (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Nun aus meiner Sicht gibt es wohl weltweit kein einziges "reines" Volk, da es,wie du schon beschrieben hast aufgrund Völkerwanderungen, Ansiedlungen, etc. meist verschmolzen ist. In der Regel haben sie sich auf eine gemeinsame Landessprache geeinigt, die, egal aus welchem grunde, gesprochen wird... Die Landesgrenzen bestimmen in der Regel die sprachlichen Grenzen wie Deutschland / Polen, wobei sich Grenznahe Ortschaften sprachlich vermischen. 
Dialekte prägen sich meiner Meinung egal in welchem Lande schon von Dorf zu Dorf aus, wobei die Frage ist, ob dies heute überhaupt noch geschieht oder sprachlich schon abgeschlossen ist, zu dem ich mehr tendiere. 
Da ich kein Germanist bin und nicht abschreibe, würde ich die deutsche Sprache so definieren als wie sie laut deutscher Grammatik in unseren deutschen Grenzen sprechen, also hochdeutsch. abweichend davon in allen Dialekten und Facetten und Mundarten....Logischerweise beziehe ich die anderen deutsprachigen Länder,sowie die deutschen Außenstellen mit ein.


----------



## bobbl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Wenn ich schon sowas wie Nationalstolz und "reine Sprache höre" kommt mir echt das Kotzen. 
Naja, wenn man sonst nix hat...


----------



## Criss81 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon sowas wie Nationalstolz und "reine Sprache höre" kommt mir echt das Kotzen.
> Naja, wenn man sonst nix hat...



Wieso kommt dir bei dem Wort "Nationalstolz" das Kotzen? Ich bin stolz Deutscher zu sein, warum auch nicht? Das müsstest du mir mal erklären, kannste auch lassen, ich denke ich weiß was dabei rauskommt...

C.


----------



## olaf70 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich hab vor zwei Jahren nach etwa 20jähriger Unterbrechnung wieder angefangen zu angeln. Nach einem Besuch bei meinem "Tackledealer" war ich versucht mir erstmal ein Deutsch-Englich Wörterbuch zu kaufen.Das müsste es eigentlich gleich im Laden geben!
Aber mein "Lieblingsunwort" ist CARP-LIEGE (steht für Feldbett, bloß dreimal so teuer).


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon sowas wie Nationalstolz und "reine Sprache höre" kommt mir echt das Kotzen.
> Naja, wenn man sonst nix hat...




Mal ganz ruhig.

Wir Mod´s achten schon mit Argusaugen darauf, dass in unserem Board kein rechtes Gedankengut verbreitet wird.
Man muß allerdings auch dabei die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht versuchen in jede Bemerkung etwas hinein zu interpretieren. 
Nationalstolz in sportlichen oder kulturellen Dingen ist z.B. keineswegs zu kritisieren und wird in fast allen Ländern dieser Erde weitaus intensiver gepflegt, als in Deutschland.


----------



## Criss81 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Na nun kommt doch wirklich mal wieder runter und "back to topic" oder besser "zurück zum Thema".

Finde das Thema amüsant und fände es schade wenns wegen solch unterschiedlichen Meinungen geschlossen wird.

C.


----------



## Criss81 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gleich ist hier wohl dicht...
> 
> Ein Unwort fällt mir davor noch ein:
> 
> "Eislage!"



Auweia..ich hab ne Bildungslücke (eine von vielen) , wat is denn ne "Eislage" ? Habsch echt noch nich gehört.


----------



## bobbl (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



matchbox schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> lasst uns doch mal nicht über so´n Zeugs diskutieren. Sowas sieht jeder anders und ist in diesem Thread off-topic.
> Mich hatte es die ersten Seiten positiv überrascht, dass hier geschrieben wurde, ohne dass man sich gegenseitig angegangen ist. Leider hat sich das geändert.
> ...


 
Bin ich auch dafür.
Mein Unwort ist zur Zeit "Frost".


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich kann euch nur raten, diesen ganzen Politikmist zu überdenken und zu editieren. Das ist ein Angelforum und kein Politikboard. 

"Eislage" meint zugefrorene Flüße oder eben die Ostsee.


----------



## Borg (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mein Unwort (auch wenn ich es z. T. selber gebrauche) ist: TACKLE!

Ich habe halt in meiner Jugend jahrelang Rugby gespielt und da meint der Begriff "Tackle" halt etwas völlig anderes. Als ich dann das Wort zum ersten Mal in Bezug aufs Angeln gehört habe, dacht ich mir auch nur "Hä? Wat willst Du denn?" |kopfkrat.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> "Eislage" meint zugefrorene Flüße oder eben die Ostsee.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes....ok, habe ich noch nie gehört! Aber man lernt ja nie aus:m!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Criss81 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Borg schrieb:


> Mein Unwort (auch wenn ich es z. T. selber gebrauche) ist: TACKLE!
> 
> Ich habe halt in meiner Jugend jahrelang Rugby gespielt und da meint der Begriff "Tackle" halt etwas völlig anderes. Als ich dann das Wort zum ersten Mal in Bezug aufs Angeln gehört habe, dacht ich mir auch nur "Hä? Wat willst Du denn?" |kopfkrat.
> 
> ...



Kopfkino, ich sehe gerade wie einer "Tackle" zu dir sagt und du auf ihn los stürmst ..hehe


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



> Na nun kommt doch wirklich mal wieder runter und "back to topic" oder besser "zurück zum Thema".


Gute Idee - und den OT - Mist hab ich mal ausgekerht..


----------



## Borg (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Kopfkino, ich sehe gerade wie einer "Tackle" zu dir sagt und du auf ihn los stürmst ..hehe



|muahah:.....genau so hatte sich das auch in meinem Kopf abgespielt, aber wir waren uns halt übers angeln am unterhalten und ich hatte das ummähen von Leuten erstmal in keinerlei Zusammenhang mit meiner Angelrute gebracht |supergri.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## MEFO 09 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

O-Ton:strawinski..: Ich lass mir jedenfalls von denen nicht denen ihre Sprache aufdrängen..!)))

Unsere wohl auch nicht.))))

Aber mal ernsthaft.Wir müssen uns wohl mit den Bezeichnungen abfinden.!
Auf jeden Fall im Bereich Angelgerät-und Zubehör.
Was mich nur stört,sind Zeitgenossen (Angler),die alles "verenglischen" möchten,um evtl. cool zu sein.
Z.B.: Den Fisch "beachen",um ihn danach zu "releasen"..!HALLO..??DAT HEISST STRANDEN UND ZURÜCKSETZEN !!!
Noch besser ist "Longline-releasen"..)))
Andererseits möchte ich mal sehen,wie einige Verkäufer reagieren,wenn du anstatt eines "Poly-Leaders" einen "ummantelten Kunststoff-Führer" bestellst...)))
Das wars..


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Alles ganz grosse politiker;-)
wie wärs mit dem unwort "zanderkant";-)


----------



## F4M (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Hab noch einen: Grabräuber

Das sind Angler denen ich naiv von meinen " Hotspot" erzählte, die ich dann am nächsten Morgen um 7 Uhr genau dort stehen seh weil sie versuchen meinen am Vortag gefangenen Fisch nochmals zu fangen :q


----------



## Algon (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> HALLO..??DAT HEISST STRANDEN UND ZURÜCKSETZEN !!!
> ..


einen Fisch stranden, habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört.

MfG Algon


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Algon schrieb:


> einen Fisch stranden, habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört.
> 
> MfG Algon


Noch nix von "strand and release" gehört?


----------



## wasser-ralf (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Er meint ja auch, den Wal stranden#6


----------



## Algon (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Noch nix von *"strand and release"* gehört?


dooooch, wenn ICH am Strand liege kommt das öfters vor.:q
Die wollen mich dann immer zurück ins Wasser setzen.|kopfkrat

:q
MfG Algon


----------



## Borg (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



F4M schrieb:


> Hab noch einen: Grabräuber
> 
> Das sind Angler denen ich naiv von meinen " Hotspot" erzählte, die ich dann am nächsten Morgen um 7 Uhr genau dort stehen seh weil sie versuchen meinen am Vortag gefangenen Fisch nochmals zu fangen :q



*LOL*.....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## snorreausflake (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft.Wir müssen uns wohl mit den Bezeichnungen abfinden.!
> Auf jeden Fall im Bereich Angelgerät-und Zubehör.
> Was mich nur stört,sind Zeitgenossen (Angler),die alles "verenglischen" möchten,um evtl. cool zu sein.
> Z.B.: Den Fisch "beachen",um ihn danach zu "releasen"..!HALLO..??DAT HEISST STRANDEN UND ZURÜCKSETZEN !!!
> ...


Geb ich dir vollkommen recht#6
Bei manchen Sachen kann man sich dem englischen einfach net entziehen.
Wie du auch schon gesagt hast find ich´s auch immer affig wenn dann die Rolle aufeinmal zur reel wird, dieselbige bearings hat und ne stardrag. Man braucht dann natürlich noch ein leader mit nem snap an dem man den crankbait einklinkt#d


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

also für mich ist inzwischen das wort " *winter oder eisdecke*" das totale unwort 
bin für ein totales winterverbot in deutschland, alles nwas uns von angeln abhält sollte man verbieten, was wohl auch bedeuten würde das unsere frau auf uns verzichten müßten und wir nicht mehr arbeiten gehen würden .
in diesem falle wäre ich für " angel 4 " oder sowas, für jeden angler gibt es 2000 € auf die kralle, plus ne tüte blinker- gummifische oder halt 10 l eimer würmer oder 250 kilo hartmais 
also ich wäre dafür


----------



## Knispel (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Dieses ganze Kauderwelsch der modernen Linguistik. Man sollt zur Vereinfachung der Muttersprache nicht soviele schwierige Fremtwörter benutzen, damit so ungebildete Menschen wie ich, dass noch verstehen, oder ander ausgedrückt in der Modernen : 
Bei der intendierten Realisierung der linguistischen Simplifizierung des regionalen Idioms resultiert die Evidenz der Opportunität extrem apparent, den elaborierten und quantitativ opulenten Usus nicht assimilierter Xenologien konsequent zu eliminieren!


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Algon schrieb:


> einen Fisch stranden, habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört.
> 
> MfG Algon



das liegt vl daran, dass du nur die kleinen fische fängst ;P
bei großen kann man dann schon (wie auch bei walen) vom stranden reden :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

weedless ist auch so ein Sch...ßwort.


----------



## Algon (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



daci7 schrieb:


> das liegt vl daran, dass du nur die kleinen fische fängst ;P


meinst Du?:c
Es gibt ja auch Angler, habe ich gehört, die müssen Ihre Fische sogar slippen. Das nennt sich dann "Slipp & Release":q 

Edit:
NICHT zu verwechseln mit "Slip & Release"!!!!!:q


MfG Algon


----------



## petri28 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Hallo Leute,
stellt Euch vor, was mir am Wochenende passiert ist:
ich also mit meinem car ind die city gedrived zum tackle dealer, unter dem Motto come in and find out; nach einem bivi gefragt; 
da fragt mich der Kerl doch glatt ob ich ein Angelzelt möchte, ne, Leute gibts....
Gruß aus "OLD GERMANY"


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ein Abschließendes noch zur Sprache. Sie steht und fällt mit der Beherrschung der Grammatik, nicht der Vokabeln. 

"Morgen werde ich mein Tackle im Keller verstaut haben"

Klingt doch nicht schlecht, oder???


----------



## F4M (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> weedless ist auch so ein Sch...ßwort.


 
Wieso, *weedless* ist auch immer gut fürs *Haevy Cover...*

Ich find auch, wenns um Gewässerhindernisse/ Eigenschaften geht kann man sich bei uns solche Ausdrücke wirklich sparen #6


----------



## snorreausflake (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Also Cover ist mal echt hart#d
Bin auch wieder über was gestolpert : Baitgun|uhoh: 

@ meise : nee nee wenn dann muß das tackle in der/die/das basement


----------



## Bellyboater (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Sagt der , der sich Bellyboater nennt . LooooooooooL



|clown: 
Dann sag mir doch mal ein vernünftiges deutsches Wort für Bellyboat. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Bauchboot.


----------



## snorreausflake (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> |clown:
> Dann sag mir doch mal ein vernünftiges deutsches Wort für Bellyboat. Um komm mir jetzt nicht mit Bauchboot.


Schwimmhilfe


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Bellyboat - Bauchnabelboot.

:q:q:q

Es gibt ja durchaus sinnvolle Begriffe. Wenn ich allerdings erstmal schauen muß, ob der Schreiber - sorry writer - evt. über unreinen Grund fischen will und dazu einen Krautschutz braucht, dann wird es mir zu blöd.

Ganz lustig finde ich immer die Kombination mieses bis miesestes Deutsch und dazu noch mieseres Denglisch.

Bankstick ist auch so ein Blödsinn.

Letztlich geht es ja nur darum die Dinge wichtiger zu machen als sie sind. Anglizismen sind offensichtlich gute Werbehilfen.


----------



## F4M (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Und noch eines: Idiot Baits

Das sind eigendlich  " Crankbaits " :q, also Wobbler die man einfach herkurbelt.,

Hab ich mal vor einiger Zeit in einem Forum gelesen ........


----------



## Grundblei (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Topwater ist auch so ein Quatsch.
Jaja... Anglizismen sind halt bullshit


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bellyboat - Bauchnabelboot



sorry, muss hier mal glugschaissen:

belly = der Bauch
bellybutton = der Bauchnabel

gut, Bauchboot hört sich auch komisch an, aber auch irgendwie wieder gut, oder?

loss mer Bauchboot fahre!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> sorry, muss hier mal glugschaissen:
> belly = der Bauch
> bellybutton = der Bauchnabel
> gut, Bauchboot hört sich auch komisch an, aber auch irgendwie wieder gut, oder? loss mer Bauchboot fahre!


 
So eine treffendere Bezeichnung wie "Rundschlauchboot" , "Angelrundboot" oder "Angelringboot" ist doch sehr verständlich.
...vielleicht auch schon zu klar & einfach verständlich für unsere sprachlich so "vielseitige" Multi-Kulti-Sprach-Gesellschaft.... #d


----------



## Erik_D (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

'Anfasser' ist auch so ein Wort...Fische haben keine Hände, also können die auch nix anfassen.
Wenn schon sind das dann Fehlbisse oder -attacken.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> sorry, muss hier mal glugschaissen:
> 
> belly = der Bauch
> bellybutton = der Bauchnabel
> ...



Hast recht! Gut kluggeschaissert!#6


----------



## strawinski (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

"Fehlbiss"...welcher Fsch beißt fehl? beiß ich fehl? ich beiß ab oder laß es. der fisch auch.....merkwürdige Ansicht dem Fisch mein Unvermögen in die Schuhe zu schieben und zu sagen..der hat "Fehlgebissen" sonst hätt ich ihn gehabt!


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

pop-up weight |kopfkrat


----------



## angelpfeife (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich hab auch noch eins: Signaltarnjacke |uhoh::q
Sieht so aus: http://www.frankonia.de/206382/166254/productdetail.html?sortOption=performance&navCategoryId=6530


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eins: Signaltarnjacke |uhoh::q
> Sieht so aus: http://www.frankonia.de/206382/166254/productdetail.html?sortOption=performance&navCategoryId=6530



|bigeyes
wer sich so nen quatsch ausdenkt ... und wer so nen quatsch auchnoch kauft ... :q
ich hätte noch "killerwels" im angebot.#q


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

ja, killwerwels ist auch nicht schlecht.
bewaffneter mundraub könnte man dem killerwelsnvorwerfen, bis an die zähne bewaffnet bist er ja


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

schneidertage finde ich auch völlig unnötig.... was sind schneidertage ... tage an denen ich keine fische fange weil ich meine hosen umnähen muß ?


----------



## Ulli3D (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eins: Signaltarnjacke |uhoh::q
> Sieht so aus: http://www.frankonia.de/206382/166254/productdetail.html?sortOption=performance&navCategoryId=6530



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 1. Platz in Unwissenheit. #d

Das Signalrot ist für uns Menschen eine prima Signalfarbe, man sieht die auch im dichten Wald "meilenweit". Für Wildtiere ist man damit so gut wie unsichtbar, daher das Tarn. Blaue Jeans dagegen wirken für Wildtiere wie das Orange für uns.


----------



## Algon (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 1. Platz in Unwissenheit. #d


Und? Kann man das nicht ohne so einem Kommentar erklären?

MfG Algon


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bisher dachte ich, du seist lediglich ein...., na du weißt schon, aber recht harmlos. Nun ja. ich hab jedenfalls ein Auge auf dich, Kumpel.
> Kohlmeise is watching you (uihhhh, das war ja EENNNGGGLISCHHH, igitttt !!!)



Ist ein wirklich seltendämliches Gesabbel von dem Typen. Wenn sich seine Vorliebe für die deutsche Sprache wenigstens in einer einigermaßen regelgerechten Anwendung niederschlagen würde .


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, 1. Platz in Unwissenheit. #d
> 
> Das Signalrot ist für uns Menschen eine prima Signalfarbe, man sieht die auch im dichten Wald "meilenweit". Für Wildtiere ist man damit so gut wie unsichtbar, daher das Tarn. Blaue Jeans dagegen wirken für Wildtiere wie das Orange für uns.



danke für die aufklärung!
aber der name bleibt ein oxymoron :q


----------



## dukewolf (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Keine Ahnung ob es schon genannt wurde.
_*Der Nachläufer.*_
Raubfischangler sagen dies meißt zu den Hechten, die den Köder folgen, aber nicht beißen.

Hat der Hecht Füße |bigeyes
Oder die Aale laufen #6


----------



## Ulli3D (2. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Algon schrieb:


> Und? Kann man das nicht ohne so einem Kommentar erklären?
> 
> MfG Algon



Eigentlich hast Du ja recht aber:

1. Thema verfehlt, hier geht's um Anglers (Un)Wort(e) und nicht um die Jagd
2. Was stimmt an meiner Aussage nicht? Wenn ich von etwas keine Ahnung habe, dann halte ich meine Schn... aber
3. Der Titel gebührt eigentlich daci7, aber der ist ja nur nichtsahnend auf den Zug aufgesprungen.


----------



## F4M (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eins: Signaltarnjacke |uhoh::q
> Sieht so aus: http://www.frankonia.de/206382/166254/productdetail.html?sortOption=performance&navCategoryId=6530


 
Signaltarnjacke :q,...sehr geil #6 

So ähnlich wie - hinbremsen -


----------



## Ulli3D (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es schon genannt wurde.
> _*Der Nachläufer.*_
> Raubfischangler sagen dies meißt zu den Hechten, die den Köder folgen, aber nicht beißen.
> 
> ...


 
Aber wie soll man den denn dann nennen? Nachschwimmer? 

Zudem, laufen hat in der deutschen Sprache nicht immer was mit Füßen zu tun. Auch Wasser z. B. läuft in den Eimer, auch ein Wasserballspiel kann gut laufen etc. :q


----------



## Andal (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Wenn ihr schon laufend übers laufen sprecht, dann können wir auch zum gehen gehen.

Er/sie/es will auf Karpfen gehen... ja will er sie plattrampeln, oder fangen, oder was!?#d


----------



## Ulli3D (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... aber der name bleibt ein oxymoron :q


 
Nur scheinbar. Die Gegensätze entstehen durch die Verkürzung des Begriffes, normalerweise müsste die Jacke: "Für Menschen Signal-, für Tiere Getarntjacke" heißen aber das trifft zwar den Kern aber hört sich wirklich Sch.... an, oder?


----------



## F4M (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon laufend übers laufen sprecht, dann können wir auch zum gehen gehen.



Wie liefen denn bei euch die Zander :q ?

Die Zander laufen zur Zeit nicht gut.

Im Moment läuft nichts auf Zander.


----------



## Bleizange (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Als Unworte sehe ich auch diese teilweise sehr martialischen Bezeichnungen der Angelgeräte. Bei Namen wie warrior(Krieger) oder vengeance(Rache) kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## wusel345 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Also, wenn ich das alles hier so lese dann werde ich, wenn ich das nächste Mal ans Wasser zum Angeln (oder sagt man Fischen) gehe versuchen, meine angelnden oder fischenden Gleichgesinnten mit deutschen Worten zu begrüßen wie z.B. "ich wünsche einen schönen guten ...(Tageszeit)" da das (Un)wort "Petri" ja anscheinend nicht mehr gewünscht wird. Oder sollte ich gefragt werden "Auf was gehst du?" werde ich ausschweifend antworten "Ich gehe mit Hilfe meiner Füßen, die in Schuhen stecken, aber wenn du wissen möchtest auf was ich angele ... ich versuche mittels eines Köders in Form mehrere Boillies an einer sehr dünnen und feinen Schnur (Haar wäre ja wieder falsch, denn wer fischt mit einem Haar!), die sich wiederum an einem Haken am äussersten Ende meiner Angleschnur befindet, einen Karpfen zum Einsaugen meines Köders zu überlisten. Hatte aber bisher noch keine Einsauger (Bisse wäre hier das falsch Wort, da Karpfen ja bekanntlich nicht beissen)". Spätestens ab hier würde er an meinem Verstand zweifeln oder mich für sonst was halten.  Aber ernst nehmen würde er mich garantiert nicht mehr.

Das ganze könnte man auch mit einem Satz abtun "Ich gehe auf Karpfen mit Boillies am Haar, aber bisher tut sich nichts." 

Ok, bildlich gesehen ist das der größte Humbug aller Zeiten (ich latsche über Karpfen und habe Boillies in den Haaren), aber das versteht jeder Angler und ist mit der Antwort zufrieden.

(Un)worte hin oder her. Ist wie denglisch: die wenigsten mögen es, aber verstehen tuts jeder (und wendets auch an).

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Ulli3D (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Dann solltest Du die Boilies konsequenter Weise auch durch gekochte Teigkugeln ersetzen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Wusel, ist ja auch ein bisschen Spaß hier.

Es gibt Begriffe, die eine Eigendynamik entwickeln, die erstaunlich ist. Wie viele Euro hat Shimano wohl der hier diskutierte Begriff "Zinkgetriebe" gekostet. Oder "kopflastig," momentan scheinen viele völlig paranoid mit ihren Ruten unzufrieden zu werden, bloß weil sie jetzt denken, dass ihre Dinger mit denen sie ehemals zufrieden waren jetzt an "Kopflastigkeit" leiden, was ja im Extremfall tatsächlich nervt bzw. nicht optimal ist.


----------



## wusel345 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ulli3D:
ich wollte erst anstatt Boilie hartgummiartige und proteinhaltige Miniklöße schreiben, aber erschien mir dann doch zu lang und umständlich |supergri.

Sundvogel:
ich sehe die ganze Geschichte eh als Spaß an |supergri.


Obwohl, einige Begriffe oder Aussagen geben mir doch sehr zu denken. |supergri

Z.B.: "ich hatte einen mordsmäßigen Run beim Wallerfischen" ??? Was mir da für Assoziationen durch den Kopf gehen möchte ich hier gar nicht wiedergeben. Ist mir peinlich und nicht jugendfrei.|supergri#h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Wer beim Wallerfischen einen "Run" hat, der sollte seine Ausrüstung dem Zielfisch anpassen und/oder seine Technik überdenken.
*meinjanur*


----------



## kai_1991 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Auch lustig Savagear "Boner"|supergri


----------



## Grundblei (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Mein Unwort des Jahres ist ab sofort "Indoor angeln"!
Ich glaub das benötigt keine weiteren Ausführungen warum und wieso..


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

@Grundblei

was ist das denn, fischen die neuerdings in Hallenbäder ? ;+

Alles zurück, die fischen in Hallenbäder ...
http://www.beaverlakefrontcabins.com/fishing.html


----------



## Algon (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

nach "barscheln" habe ich einen neuen Spitzenreiter = "pflückt"  #q

MfG Algon


----------



## dukewolf (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Ich denke auch, daß es hierbei mehr um lustige Wörter und Wortspiele geht.

@ Rüdiger das mit dem Haar , stammt ja noch aus einer anderen Zeit.  
Wäre aber einmal ein Spass, zum Friseur zu gehen, damit er die Haarmontagen auf die richtige Länge schneidet .


----------



## Grundblei (3. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Knispel schrieb:


> @Grundblei
> 
> was ist das denn, fischen die neuerdings in Hallenbäder ? ;+
> 
> ...



Jawoll, is quasi wie Centerpark nur das in den Becken Fische sind


----------



## wusel345 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Gehst demnächst ins Hallenbad, wirst beim Einlass gefragt: "Möchten Sie schwimmen? 2 Stdn = 3,50€ oder Angeln? 2Stdn. = 5,00€. Sie können auch die Kombikarte für 8,00€ bekommen. So können sie in den Schwimmpausen angeln." 

*Neuerung:* 
- Gefangene Fische dürfen für die Zeit des Angelns 
  im Babybecken gehältert werden. 

- Köderfischfang im kombinierten Kinder/Köderfischbecken. 
*Achtung:* Kinder unterliegen dem Fangverbot und müssen 
  zurück gesetzt werden!

- Beim Blinkern bitte auf vorbeischwimmene Personen achten

- Für Bellyboat-Angler ist der Bereich um den Sprungturm 
  wegen seiner Wassertiefe reserviert.

- Gefange Fische können ab sofort im Büro des Bademeisters 
  ausgenommen werden. Gefangene Badegäste müssen dazu 
  in den Sanitätsraum.


----------



## dukewolf (5. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*

Wusel du hast dabei eine Sache vergessen.
Ältere weibliche und männliche gefangene Badegäste , sowie Fänge von über 90 kg sind schonend zu behandeln und aus dem Becken zu entnehmen.  Attraktive weibliche junge Fänge müssen sofort released werden, da diese extra besetzt wurden um männliche Angler anzuziehen. |laola:


----------



## F4M (5. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



			
				wusel345;2848406
[B schrieb:
			
		

> Neuerung:[/B]
> - Gefangene Fische dürfen für die Zeit des Angelns
> im Babybecken gehältert werden.
> 
> ...



" Achtung, der kleine Nemo möchte im Kinderbecken abgeholt werden " #h


----------



## ernie1973 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Des Anglers (Un)Wort(e)*



Grundblei schrieb:


> Jawoll, is quasi wie Centerpark nur das in den Becken Fische sind


 

Nicht ganz - solche Dinger gibt es auch (wie dort im Link übrigens auch!) schwimmend - auf wirklich für europäische Verhältnisse recht großen Seen!

Das "Becken" könnte also auch ein großer See sein...!

Ist quasi ein Angelhausboot mit Loch unten drin - wäre auch nix für mich, da selbst bei einem 5x5 m Loch das Spinnangeln öde wäre - aber Grund- Posen und Vertikaltechniken klappen da bestimmt ganz ordentlich!

Also - ein Hausboot mit Loch drin könnte schon einen gewissen Reiz haben - ist quasi die Luxus-Variante des Eisangelns (auch ohne Eis und zu jeder Jahreszeit!) mit Zelt oder mobiler Holzhütte über dem Eisloch, was in den USA, Kanada & Alaska sehr beliebt und verbreitet ist.

Wenn ich mir Vorstelle, ein tolles luxuriöses Hausboot mit Loch in der Mitte zu haben und dann beim angeln auf einem großen See vorm Kamin mit Frau und Hund auf dem Bärenfell den Biß abzuwarten - das hat schon was!

...nur würde mein Hund vermutlich die ganze Zeit schwimmen gehen...!

;O)

Ernie


----------

